# Northern Ireland Glenarm Harbour



## jagmanx (Jun 22, 2017)

54.968676, -5.951447
Lovely spot just 15 miles north of Larne
1 Water standpipe by harbour office..checked OK
2 Toilets and showers also I checked I could empty cassette again OK (shower probably OK)
3 Other toilets available nearby
4 Plenty of room 1 other MH (NL) and a local in a caravan
5 Pubs and shop nearby
6 Hardstanding
No signs indicating any problem

PS
Day 1 of our NI tour


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 22, 2017)

runnach said:


> Yep, nice spot, was our first night when we did part of Wild Atlantic Way. Our own Trevskoda and family made an appearance and met up. If he turns up, hide the biscuits, his lovely kids know how to tuck them away. :lol-053:



Ha ha ,one goes in there mouth and one in the back pocket for me later.:rulez
There are lots more places all the way up the coast,do get round to magilligan ferry and cross over there to republic,try to go to kinnego bay marked on right after turning left from ferry.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 22, 2017)

*Yes, Thanks Trev*



trevskoda said:


> Ha ha ,one goes in there mouth and one in the back pocket for me later.:rulez
> There are lots more places all the way up the coast,do get round to magilligan ferry and cross over there to republic,try to go to kinnego bay marked on right after turning left from ferry.



We have 7 weeks maybe 8 so a leisurely tour of "all Ireland" is our plan.
Maybe using the ferry in about 5/6/7 days after the "Rope Bridge" and Giant's Causeway
Then Donegal for several days then the WAW Ring of Kerry etc etc


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 22, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> We have 7 weeks maybe 8 so a leisurely tour of "all Ireland" is our plan.
> Maybe using the ferry in about 5/6/7 days after the "Rope Bridge" and Giant's Causeway
> Then Donegal for several days then the WAW Ring of Kerry etc etc



Dont pay in or park at the causeway as its a rip of,you can bypass/park up the rd and go in free.
Do not under any mad brain wave try to co round tor head to ballycastle but use the main rd past the disapearing lake.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jun 22, 2017)

Just back from a 2 week tour and stopped at Glenarm (20 French vans in convoy when i arrived but they left before teatime ) Agree about the Causeway and rope bridge, I'm a trust member so it was free but wouldn't have liked to pay .In fact i parked up at the rope bridge (free parking)but gave it a miss when i found out the queue was an hour waiting time.I did go up to Torr Head but its not for the faint hearted and another place to be very careful if you go is Malin Head if your touring Derry, i parked at the top which again is not recommended as there is not a lot of room to turn a motorhome round .(I was lucky as a 4x4 was pulling out of a parking place and i backed in otherwise i don't know how i would have turned round.) Magilligan ferry was closed when i called.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 22, 2017)

rebbyvid said:


> Just back from a 2 week tour and stopped at Glenarm (20 French vans in convoy when i arrived but they left before teatime ) Agree about the Causeway and rope bridge, I'm a trust member so it was free but wouldn't have liked to pay .In fact i parked up at the rope bridge (free parking)but gave it a miss when i found out the queue was an hour waiting time.I did go up to Torr Head but its not for the faint hearted and another place to be very careful if you go is Malin Head if your touring Derry, i parked at the top which again is not recommended as there is not a lot of room to turn a motorhome round .(I was lucky as a 4x4 was pulling out of a parking place and i backed in otherwise i don't know how i would have turned round.) Magilligan ferry was closed when i called.



Ferry is seasonal but cuts out letterkenny if going up the first peninsula,the second peninsula is v/good as the national park ,dunlewy center and capucin monistery along with dunree fort are on the west side,some nice beaches to as you go round the atlantic way.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 22, 2017)

runnach said:


> Agreed re: pay to view the basaltic stones. You are actually better visit after the centre has closed, as the place is usually heaving, not so, late afternoon, early evening after the swarm leave. We actually ended up staying the night on visitor centre car park, didn't have much choice, as MH developed an electrical fault.
> 
> Point is, no problem staying over, I wasn't challenged.



Yep remember that,it was the alarm,think you had to reset with time lapse.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 22, 2017)

runnach said:


> Aye, was one part of the CAT1 immobiliser system not talking the other. I gave up trying to suss it out when dusk fell, then headed for a few tinnies to relax me......as you do :cheers:
> 
> I spoke with you the following morning, I refused your kind offer for you to drive over for a look, I also think by this time, I had called my recovery company and, while awaiting the truck, I was trying other routes to have a fix, then boom, engine fired up.........lol.
> 
> An embarrassing moment explaining to truck driver (who arrived at CP) MH was now up and running, the gent was fine, we agreed my battery was flat....lol.



As with most in house alarms they only ever catch the owner out.:mad1::hammer::lol-053:


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 22, 2017)

I see that it's business as usual for you, Trev.
You should get an OBE. for services to the NI tourist industry, The order of the shamrock , for services to the Eire tourist industry.. and a Wildcamping mug,  for services to this community.
Let's start a campaign.:anyone:


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 22, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Dont pay in or park at the causeway as its a rip of,you can bypass/park up the rd and go in free.
> Do not under any mad brain wave try to co round tor head to ballycastle but use the main rd past the disapearing lake.



You must be getting old and forgetful,trev.
What about the ferry trip to Rathin Island and the white knuckle bus tour.?
Nearly as spectacular as The Causeway.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 22, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> I see that it's business as usual for you, Trev.
> You should get an OBE. for services to the NI tourist industry, The order of the shamrock , for services to the Eire tourist industry.. and a Wildcamping mug,  for services to this community.
> Let's start a campaign.:anyone:



Seamus is having a word with old vin-- t--ts,mabe a knighthood.:bow:
Though being a irish land owner i got a award for been outstanding in my own field.:lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone doing the malin head do stop at the bottom or middle park,dont go all the way up as no turning & middle will be the same at weekends,its only a short walk to top but also can be windy so carry a light coat,no hats.
West roads are now good due to eu money so going down to donegal town /ballyshannon and beyond is a nice run,from ballyshannon you can turn east to enniskillen town and waterways,do go to florence court house /forest park,not forgetting marble arch caves which is a must,good parking here,tour of caves takes about one hr.
There is also a good camp site and park at castle archdale with marina,this was a ww2 flying boat station and slipways /hard standing is where the caravans and campervans use,tents to.
From enniskillen a nice rive down to carrick on shannon with waterway night stops along the way,the town is v/nice with lots of pubs and eating houses,toilets at bottom of town at river edge,big shops to for the girls.
West from here to connemara nat park & the ten pins mtns n59 on to galway,a must do,you can over night at harbour or salt hill just before gaway.
N18 to burren nat park which is as far as i have got to date folks.


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Jun 23, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Anyone doing the malin head do stop at the bottom or middle park,dont go all the way up as no turning & middle will be the same at weekends,its only a short walk to top but also can be windy so carry a light coat,no hats.
> West roads are now good due to eu money so going down to donegal town /ballyshannon and beyond is a nice run,from ballyshannon you can turn east to enniskillen town and waterways,do go to florence court house /forest park,not forgetting marble arch caves which is a must,good parking here,tour of caves takes about one hr.
> There is also a good camp site and park at castle archdale with marina,this was a ww2 flying boat station and slipways /hard standing is where the caravans and campervans use,tents to.
> From enniskillen a nice rive down to carrik on shannon with waterway night stops along the way,the tow is v/nice with lots of pubs and eating houses,toilets at bottom of town at river edge,big shops to for the girls.
> ...



Some great info here, thanks!  We are headed to Ireland at the end of July but only have 2 weeks so will be spoiled for choice!!

Keith


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 23, 2017)

ChrisInNotts said:


> Some great info here, thanks!  We are headed to Ireland at the end of July but only have 2 weeks so will be spoiled for choice!!
> 
> Keith



Some picys added,do go donegal as its small but a lot in one place,you will love it as very wild and nice to the eye.


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Jun 23, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Some picys added,do go donegal as its small but a lot in one place,you will love it as very wild and nice to the eye.



The plan at the moment is to head from Dublin to West coast then drive upwards during the first week and spend the second week in Donegal.  We have never been to Ireland so looking forward to the trip.

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## bartman (Jun 23, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Dont pay in or park at the causeway as its a rip of,you can bypass/park up the rd and go in free.
> Do not under any mad brain wave try to co round tor head to ballycastle but use the main rd past the disapearing lake.



I thought the Causeway was National Trust - do you still have to pay to park even if you're a member?


----------



## regnarts (Jun 23, 2017)

If you walk up to the woods through Glenarm village you may spot the Red squirrels.
First time ever for me when I visited last year in July.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 23, 2017)

bartman said:


> I thought the Causeway was National Trust - do you still have to pay to park even if you're a member?



Trust own building but not sure about car park,most folk park up the hill at old school walk down to causeway which is free,its just the rip of new building that charges,to be honest there is not much to see at causeway.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 23, 2017)

ChrisInNotts said:


> The plan at the moment is to head from Dublin to West coast then drive upwards during the first week and spend the second week in Donegal.  We have never been to Ireland so looking forward to the trip.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Keith



If it were me i would drive north from dub to newgrange and boyne valley then carlingford,from there turn west to inniskillen and on to donegal town,from there north round coast.mind you as most who come here unless you know where to go you will mis all the good bits,hidden gems.:sad:


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 23, 2017)

regnarts said:


> If you walk up to the woods through Glenarm village you may spot the Red squirrels.
> First time ever for me when I visited last year in July.



I thought they were rats that had drank to much red bush tea.:lol-053:


----------



## malagaoth (Jun 25, 2017)

There seems to be a misconception about the giants causway.

The giants causeway is FREE! you do however have to pay for the visitors center if you use its facilities,  but you dont have to use them if you dont want to there are gates which bypass the visitors center - by use I mean 'walk through'

As for parking that too can be FREE - but to get the free parking you need to by lunch (or any other meal) in the causeway hotel  drive to the end of the carpark (beside the hotel) and when approached by  a money grabbing  sorry parking attendant  just say "going to the hotel" he will tell you to keep your receipt for inspection (although in truth its rarely looked at) meals arent bad price wise choose wisely and its less than a tenner.

To be fair they do try and make it look like you have to pay but honestly you dont


----------



## philstoke (Jun 26, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> 54.968676, -5.951447
> Lovely spot just 15 miles north of Larne
> 1 Water standpipe by harbour office..checked OK
> 2 Toilets and showers also I checked I could empty cassette again OK (shower probably OK)
> ...



Just had a look on google and it looks like the parking suggested is the car park which has the board saying Glenarm Marina at the entrance. There also seems to be parking the other side of the river, is that ok there as well now


----------



## V1nny (Jun 26, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Ha ha ,one goes in there mouth and one in the back pocket for me later.:rulez
> There are lots more places all the way up the coast,do get round to magilligan ferry and cross over there to republic,try to go to kinnego bay marked on right after turning left from ferry.



Trevskoda is right about Kinnego Bay; it is my favourite beach in Ireland and well worth a visit. A word of warning though, if you are in a motorhome you might be best parking at the top of the very steep and narrow hill, and walking down to the beach. I have seen a motorhome stuck on the hill and I doubt if mine would fit round the bends, let alone get back up the hill.


----------



## maders (Jun 26, 2017)

bartman said:


> I thought the Causeway was National Trust - do you still have to pay to park even if you're a member?



Yes its free if your a member also free into visitors centre and free bus down to the causeway.


----------



## Deleted member 36770 (Jun 28, 2017)

*I stayed there is August 2015.*



jagmanx said:


> 54.968676, -5.951447
> Lovely spot just 15 miles north of Larne
> 1 Water standpipe by harbour office..checked OK
> 2 Toilets and showers also I checked I could empty cassette again OK (shower probably OK)
> ...



I stayed there in August 2015 in my little Bedford Bambi and was lucky enough to watch a seal swimming in the Harbour.

Fabulous stop.


----------

